#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Fellow programme in management (FPM) at IIM, Kozhikode

## KrazyKanika

Indian  Institute of Management Kozhikode has invited applications for its  Fellow Programme in Management for the Academic Year 2013-14. The  applications are invited for the following areas of specialization:

    a) Economics
    b) Finance Accounting & Control
    c) Information Technology & Systems
    d) Marketing
    e) Organizational Behaviour & Human Resources
    f) Quantitative Methods & Operations Management
    g) Strategic Management.

Academic Eligibility: One of the following qualifications is required as basic eligibility:

1.   Post-Graduate degree or equivalent in any discipline (including M.A,  M.Sc., M.Com, MBA, MCA, M.Tech., etc) with at least 55% marks or  equivalent CGPA.
2.  Professional qualifications of CA, ICWA and CS with at least 50% marks or equivalent.
3.  Professional qualifications such as MBBS and LLB with at least 55% marks or equivalent CGPA*
4.   Engineering degrees, viz., B.Tech., BE, etc. with at least 60% marks  or equivalent CGPA* (* for c & d above additional minimum 3 years  relevant experience required for applying to Marketing Area)

Those  appearing for the final exams can also apply; but, their final  selection will be subject to successful completion of the requirement by  June 30, 2013. Their admission will be provisional till they produce  the required certificates of qualification before December 2013.

Qualifying  Examination:  A candidate applying for FPM of IIMK should have a valid  test score not older than two years as on January 31, 2013 from the date  of application in any of the following tests.
1. Finance, Accounting and Control- CAT, GMAT, GRE, UGC JRF, GATE
2. Information Technology & Systems- CAT and GATE
3. Marketing-  CAT and UGC JRF
4. Organisational Behaviour & Human Resources-  CAT, GMAT, GRE, UGC JRF
5. Quantitative Methods & Operations Management-  CAT, GMAT, GRE, UGC / CSIR JRF, GATE
6.  Strategic Management -  CAT, GMAT, GRE, UGC JRF, GATE
7.  Economics-     CAT, GMAT, GRE, UGC-JRF

How  to Apply: Candidates will be required to complete an online form  available at http://www.iimk.ac.in In addition, they will have to down  load a form for referee recommendation. These forms will have to be  completed by two referees and attached with the print out of the  completed application form.

An application  fee of Rs.500/- is required. Details of the demand draft are required to  be entered in the Online Form. Hence, the demand draft needs to be  procured before the online form can be submitted.

After  applying online, a print out of the application along with the crossed  demand draft (of Rs.500 payable to Indian Institute of Management  Kozhikode at Kozhikode) and Referee Recommendations (in the prescribed  formats only) are to be sent to FPM Office, IIM Kozhikode, IIMK Campus  PO, Calicut – 673570

Important Dates:

Online application will open on  November 01, 2012
Last date for submission of Online Application is - January 15, 2013
Last  date for receiving Printed Application along with DD, attested copies  of graduation and post graduation mark sheets and certificates, attested  copy of the Qualifying Examination score card and Referee  Recommendations is January 21, 2013.

For details, log on to the link: http://iimk.ac.in/fpm/fpm_admissionprocess.php

Source: India Education Diary






  Similar Threads: Executive Programme in Investment Management (EPIM) at  BSE Institute postgraduate diploma in management programme (PGDM) at CIM, Patna Fellow programme in management (FPM) at XLRI General management programme at XLRI Jamshedpur 2013

----------

